# What color of gi do you prefer?



## jujitsujim (Jan 5, 2009)

I just ordered a red top and black pants.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Jan 5, 2009)

Solid Black V-neck, short sleeve! w/ black pants.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2009)

Try blue!


----------



## MarkBarlow (Jan 5, 2009)

Either white or blue are O.K. with me.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 6, 2009)

white or blue.  i'm not super traditional, but i would feel weird wearing anything else.  a lot of older guys don't even like blue.

jf


----------



## tellner (Jan 6, 2009)

I guess I'm one of the "older guys". White is the only real color for a Judo gi. 

Then there's Gene Le Bell. It takes a transplant bank full of balls to wear a pink gi.


----------



## WesternCiv (Jan 6, 2009)

Black


----------



## MarkBarlow (Jan 6, 2009)

jarrod said:


> white or blue.  i'm not super traditional, but i would feel weird wearing anything else.  a lot of older guys don't even like blue.
> 
> jf



Being one of those older guys you mention, I understand.  I just started wearing a blue judogi 4 or 5 years ago.  If I hadn't received one as a gift, I probably still would be sticking to tried and true white.

As for Gene LeBell, it takes a big man to wear pink.  Gene Sensei is one of my heroes and I view being choked out by him (more than once) as a badge of honor, pink dogi or not.


----------



## Steve (Jan 6, 2009)

Blue is my favorite, although I also own and wear infrequently a black Lucky Gi.  I'm way too sexy in that gi, though, so I have to be careful.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 6, 2009)

I only wear white.  I had one gi that was blue/white reversable.  I don't compete anymore so it is white only for me.


----------



## Korppi76 (Jan 7, 2009)

I use white, my other arts use only white so it is easier to have only whites.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 7, 2009)

Definately White! I prefer a traditional cut of medium strenght. A slightly longer than average jacket is prefered in our school. No markings of any kind except a small school patch above the heart.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 7, 2009)

tellner said:


> I guess I'm one of the "older guys". White is the only real color for a Judo gi.
> 
> Then there's Gene Le Bell. It takes a transplant bank full of balls to wear a pink gi.


 


MarkBarlow said:


> Being one of those older guys you mention, I understand. I just started wearing a blue judogi 4 or 5 years ago. If I hadn't received one as a gift, I probably still would be sticking to tried and true white.
> 
> As for Gene LeBell, it takes a big man to wear pink. Gene Sensei is one of my heroes and I view being choked out by him (more than once) as a badge of honor, pink dogi or not.


 
lol, i should have said "more experienced judo guys".

you're right about gene lebell...everyone knows his gi is only pink because he's washed it since it was soaked in the blood of his enemies.

jf


----------



## seasoned (Jan 7, 2009)

White only.


----------



## Drac (Jan 7, 2009)

Black in the past, now dark grey...


----------



## teekin (Jan 9, 2009)

Well the Royal Blue for Judo but in BJJ practice Pink and Lavender. I mean a really pale pretty pink, but I have seen a hot pink that was cool. I can wear the pants to the MMA class as well. The light soft pink and lavander are such  serene colors, so relaxing.
lori


----------



## jarrod (Jan 9, 2009)

where does one get one of these, & do they come in men's sizes?

jf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 9, 2009)

White and blue are common Judo colors, I stick to white, but one guy has an unbleached "natural" color judo gi. 

I like that a bit better, more old schooley.

That may have to be my next gi color. Natural.


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2009)

Howard Liu sells a very high quality BJJ fine unbleached.  It's a real value.  Howard Combat Kimonos are well respected and these are under $60.   A lot of the judo guys who crosstrain seem to like them as they're basically a judo gi cut for BJJ.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 10, 2009)

I have several white, blue and black gi's prefer the black jujutsu gi's.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 11, 2009)

damnit, i need a pink men's gi.

jf


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 11, 2009)

I wear either a blue top with black pants that have 2 thin blue stripes down the side 
or
a red top with black pants with red stripes down the side.

I like those pants because they have cargo pockets on the sides.  That used to bug me and I thought it was tacky, but I do so many seminars at libraries and demos at public places that I need a place to keep my wallet.

AoG


----------



## teekin (Jan 12, 2009)

Jarrod, look online and you can find pink Gi's. There are some big girls around so I'm sure you can find a jacket that will fit ( for a while anyway), the pants are always too big. Tell people that " the blood ran".


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jan 12, 2009)

Natural unbleached for Judo, White Heavy weight Tokaido when I am HKD.


----------



## tellner (Jan 12, 2009)

If you want a pink gi it's easy enough to make one. Take a white or unbleached gi. Buy some color-fast cloth dye. Follow the instructions.


----------



## thetruth (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a black BJJ kimono but also 2 judo gi's, one blue and one white.  Blue and white are required for judo comps and the only colours allowed as far as I know.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2009)

tellner said:


> If you want a pink gi it's easy enough to make one. Take a white or unbleached gi. Buy some color-fast cloth dye. Follow the instructions.



There's an even easier way. 

Take a white gi.

Take a couple pairs of red socks, preferably new and cheap (Chinese dyes tend to run easily)

Wash together on your washer's hottest setting.

Dry.

Voila!  Pink Gi


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 18, 2009)

Bold Look sells pink gi's and pink belts.

AoG


----------



## Koshou911 (Jan 18, 2009)

I like white or blue.  

I train in 2 different styles of Jiujitsu and have a gi in each of those colours so I am biased in my opinion, but I feel the white is the more traditional choice.


----------

